# Gattuso commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. 2 aprile 2019.



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"

Gattuso in conferenza:"Dobbiamo recuperare a livello mentale e preparare la partita con la Juve con grande entusiasmo. La paura va messa da parte. Oggi facciamo corse da 40 e 50 metri prima da 10. Difficile che Paquetà possa recuperare per Sabato. Domani farà una risonanza con Donnarumma. Speriamo di recuperare Suso e Kessie. I tifosi sono stati bravi, lo stadio ha spinto. Ne parlavo anche con Maldini e Leo".


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Che degrado


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. "
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Piange per gli infortuni la melma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. "
> 
> In aggiornamento


Embè certo perché il 433, o meglio 451, era fluido.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Manca il veleno?


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba "
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## kipstar (2 Aprile 2019)

vedo rino un po' in difficoltà......nelle dichiarazioni.....


----------



## 1972 (2 Aprile 2019)

avete sempre schifato un allenatore che sicuramente avrebbe fatto meglio de sto pesciarolo der *****- roberto donadoni.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? *E' un momento così.* Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba "
> 
> In aggiornamento



Un Momento de che ? Dalla partita con lazio che facciamo schifo ...


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> vedo rino un po' in difficoltà......nelle dichiarazioni.....



Stasera lo fanno fuori


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Non sai allenare. Non è una colpa. La colpa è di chi ti fa allenare.


----------



## David Drills (2 Aprile 2019)

Ha detto si tocca con mano anche stavolta...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Spero che si cambi allenatore solo per non leggere più le sue dichiarazioni post partita.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

Solo DUE PAROLE avrebbe dovuto dire ai giornalisti:


MI DIMETTO!


----------



## Petrecte (2 Aprile 2019)

Brutta storia, sembra l'Allegri pre esonero o l'ultimo Montella, moduli a caso cambi no sense... mi sa che il quarto posto è andato, che odio...


----------



## Goro (2 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Solo DUE PAROLE avrebbe dovuto dire ai giornalisti:
> 
> 
> MI DIMETTO!



Non sarò mai un problema cit.

che belle le parole... davanti ai soldi tutti uguali


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Si è buttato avanti con Suso infortunato per giustificare il cambio adsurdo


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. "



Non ci credo, è tornato a trollare


----------



## cris (2 Aprile 2019)

Alla fine ha balbettato per 2-3 minuti consecutivi.
Rino fatti e facci un favore vai a Gallarate al ristorante

Ci siam giocati il 4 posto


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

Io mi chiedo perché devo odiarlo,non voglio,basta bandiere allenatori


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Dovresti vergognarti.


----------



## 1972 (2 Aprile 2019)

Roberto donadoni poi si vedra'.....


----------



## Kaw (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stasera lo fanno fuori


C'è la Juve sabato, nel caso aspettano quella.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"



.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Come si fa a prendere un gol con un calcio d'angolo a nostro favore. Non si puo ritrovare in una situazione di uno contro uno. Devi essere piu coperto. Il B.a.-ba del calcio!!


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"



Sempre di corsa, passo e fisico parla.
Io ho visto una squadra che non riusciva a fare tre passaggi di fila e due terzini che non avevano i tempi per salire.
Ci si allena al palleggio e alla manovra, noi ci alleniamo solo alla guerra?
Inguardabili tecnicamente , inguardabili.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo perché devo odiarlo,non voglio,basta bandiere allenatori



Concordo. Basta con i "milanisti" in panchina. In società va bene, ma l'allenatore che sia una persona totalmente estranea.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"



La giustificazione su Suso è ridicola. Lo ha fatto giocare in condizioni peggiori, e ora per una botta meglio in panchina. Ha capito che ha fatto una vaccata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

“Il Milan ai milanisti, bisogna comprare questo perchè è tifoso del Milan, non si può criticare una bandiera come Gattuso, i giocatori milanisti del vivaio milanista, bla bla bla...”.
Frega zero del DNA quando vedi scempi del genere in panchina e in campo.


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo.* Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto*. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. Kessie Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. Suso ha preso una botta speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"



La manovra offensiva non esiste, ne in movimento ne su palla ferma. Nemmeno il pressing esiste. Nessuno scatta, nessuno tenta lo smarcamento, non esistono movimenti sincronizzati. Chi ha un po di volontà corre a caso, o crossa alla membro di segugio, gli altri camminano o retropassano. Non si vede uno scambio, un 1-2, niente di niente. I giocatori non sanno cosa fare con la palla, _si tocca con mano_ .
Poi sta minchia di sostituzione fissa del terzino qualcuno ha capito a cosa cavolo serve?


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Io spero per noi e per lui che stasera stacchino la spina. Quella contro la Juve è una gara persa in partenza...qualsiasi cosa in più sarebbe grasso che cola...e magari un nuovo mister potrebbe anche portare a un minimo di scossa.
Ma la cosa davvero fondamentale è che avrebbe almeno 10/11 gg per preparare al meglio la gara "all in" con la Lazio


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

OrA o a fine stagione è uguale..vattene ora


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"



ma vai a cahare Gattuso. E finita.


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2019)

Una stagione buttata... complimenti.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2019)

Non capisco, non trovo il passaggio sulle dimissioni. Le ha date in conferenza forse?


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Ormai è tardi per dimissioni e esonero. Basta vedere la Roma di Ranieri. Troppo tardi per porre rimedio. Bisogna solo sperare nel culo. Se cambio doveva essere doveva essere fatto a Dicembre.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"



Difficile commentare stasera. Questa era da vincere, non c'è scusa che tenga. Stiamo sprecando ogni occasione e di questo passo non ne avremo più. Situazione davvero grigia.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza:"Dobbiamo recuperare a livello mentale e preparare la partita con la Juve con grande entusiasmo. La paura va messa da parte. Oggi facciamo corse da 40 e 50 metri prima da 10. Difficile che Paquetà possa recuperare per Sabato. Domani farà una risonanza con Donnarumma. Speriamo di recuperare Suso e Kessie. I tifosi sono stati bravi, lo stadio ha spinto. Ne parlavo anche con Maldini e Leo".



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

neanche oggi le dimissioni. davvero, mi fai schifo. sembri montella


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Dichiarazioni da perdente... la grinta e la dignità le ha appese al chiodo con gli scarpini


----------



## Garrincha (2 Aprile 2019)

Capra ignorante, fallito, allena solo grazie ad amicizie, per merito si sarebbe fermato all'oratorio, chi gli trova giustificazioni è in malafede


È pure un bugiardo patologico, due anni che parla di schemi, soluzioni offensive, che provano ma ah, prima o poi riusciranno a mettere in pratica quando è tutto casuale ed estemporaneo, non c'è nulla di organizzato o provato nella costruzione del gioco


----------



## Prealpi (2 Aprile 2019)

Ormai è indifendibile, per il bene del Milan dovrebbe dimettersi, però ho paura che a lui interessi più il portafoglio


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza:"Dobbiamo recuperare a livello mentale e preparare la partita con la Juve con grande entusiasmo. La paura va messa da parte. Oggi facciamo corse da 40 e 50 metri prima da 10. Difficile che Paquetà possa recuperare per Sabato. Domani farà una risonanza con Donnarumma. Speriamo di recuperare Suso e Kessie. I tifosi sono stati bravi, lo stadio ha spinto. Ne parlavo anche con Maldini e Leo".



.


----------



## evangel33 (2 Aprile 2019)

Ho letto che avrebbe detto "Ci vuole tempo per imparare il trequartista ed i due attaccanti. Un allenatore può fare poco in un giorno e mezzo” ma non trovo riscontri. Qualcuno sa se lo ha detto veramente?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2019)

Ha gettato la spugna anche lui, come i giocatori

La cosa inaccettabile è che ogni anno siamo in forma 2 mesi su 9


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che avrebbe detto "Ci vuole tempo per imparare il trequartista ed i due attaccanti. Un allenatore può fare poco in un giorno e mezzo” ma non trovo riscontri. Qualcuno sa se lo ha detto veramente?



Fosse vero sarebbe da mazzate sui denti.


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

"Mi levo di mezzo se sono il problema".
Come tutti, giustamente, attaccato a poltrona e stipendio. Le colpe sono della società e basta, gli alibi sono finiti. Andava cacciato a dicembre per un Donadoni o simile.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Udinese. Le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Che succede? E' un momento così. Bisogna analizzarlo. Tante volte è facile parlare di schemi. Stiamo provando di tutto. Non dobbiamo mollare. Oggi a livello fisico abbiamo fatto poco. Squadra molle. Abbiamo rischiato di passare in svantaggio sull'1-1. Dobbiamo recuperare energie e togliere il freno a mano. Il 4-3-1-2? Con un giorno non puoi avere la stessa fluidità. Tante cose non sono venute bene. Un una stagione si possono avere alti e bassi. Abbiamo fatto 5 vittorie di fila. E' un momento così. Quando non sei lucido la palla pesa 120 chili. Si tocca con mano quello che sto dicendo. Dobbiamo recuperare energie. *Kessie *Ha una piccola infiammazione al ginocchio. *Suso* ha preso una *botta* speriamo di recuperarlo per la Juve. Vediamo le condizioni di Paquetà e Donnarumma. Oggi per la prima volta ho visto la squadra non con grandissimo passo. Ci siamo fatti prendere dalla velocità dell'Udinese. Non stavamo benissimo di gamba. Castillejo veniva sempre a destra e difficilmente riuscivamo a trovarlo. Mi sono messo su due linee da quattro"
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza:"Dobbiamo recuperare a livello mentale e preparare la partita con la Juve con grande entusiasmo. La paura va messa da parte. Oggi facciamo corse da 40 e 50 metri prima da 10. Difficile che Paquetà possa recuperare per Sabato. Domani farà una risonanza con Donnarumma. Speriamo di recuperare Suso e Kessie. I tifosi sono stati bravi, lo stadio ha spinto. Ne parlavo anche con Maldini e Leo".




Admin ti ringraziamo che per aggiornarci sulle parole dell’allenatore del Milan da mesi sei costretto a sorbirti chilometri di assurdità.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non capisco, non trovo il passaggio sulle dimissioni. Le ha date in conferenza forse?



Domani lo cacciano, non si può fare altro.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Domani lo cacciano, non si può fare altro.



...quale domani? Non ci sperare.


----------



## showtaarabt (3 Aprile 2019)

Tecnicamente siamo ancora in corsa ed abbiamo anche una Coppa Italia da giocare.
Difficilissimo ma possibile centrare entrambi gli obbiettivi...
Con Gattuso le possibilità si abbassano notevolmente ma restano.Vogliamo rischiare che centri di sedere il quarto posto per poi sentire i caroselli degli invasati che spingono per una riconferma?
Questo era da cacciare dopo la Grecia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente siamo ancora in corsa ed abbiamo anche una Coppa Italia da giocare.
> Difficilissimo ma possibile centrare entrambi gli obbiettivi...
> Con Gattuso le possibilità si abbassano notevolmente ma restano.Vogliamo rischiare che centri di sedere il quarto posto per poi sentire i caroselli degli invasati che spingono per una riconferma?
> Questo era da cacciare dopo la Grecia...



Solito discorso, non è stato cacciato perché sulla piazza non c'era NESSUNO..ragazzi, siamo seri, a Dicembri chi prendevi? Io solo leggere Donadoni mi sento male..ennesimo flop annunciato e altro mister a libro paga da esonerare..

a che serviva?


----------



## showtaarabt (3 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solito discorso, non è stato cacciato perché sulla piazza non c'era NESSUNO..ragazzi, siamo seri, a Dicembri chi prendevi? Io solo leggere Donadoni mi sento male..ennesimo flop annunciato e altro mister a libro paga da esonerare..
> 
> a che serviva?



Mettevi me te o Filippo Galli...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Mettevi me te o Filippo Galli...



Galli non è nemmeno più nello staff tecnico del Milan..col c.... che veniva a fare 6 mesi


----------



## fra29 (3 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solito discorso, non è stato cacciato perché sulla piazza non c'era NESSUNO..ragazzi, siamo seri, a Dicembri chi prendevi? Io solo leggere Donadoni mi sento male..ennesimo flop annunciato e altro mister a libro paga da esonerare..
> 
> a che serviva?



Ma. Mihajlovic non insegna nulla? 
Se hai un principiante inetto in panca basta anche un mestierante per far meglio.. Un Donadoni a caso..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma. Mihajlovic non insegna nulla?
> Se hai un principiante inetto in panca basta anche un mestierante per far meglio.. Un Donadoni a caso..



Sinisa l'abbiamo già visto


----------

